# Kann ich meinen gildenname ändern ?



## silencechaos (17. März 2007)

hallo und zwar ich hab folgendes problem ich hab mir eine gilde erstellt und wollte mal nachfragen ob ich den gildenname nachdem die gilde bereits besteht ändern kann . (www.ch4os.de) 
Würde mich über viele nachrichten freuen ( die mir vielleicht helfen können) 

mfg silence


----------



## Amarillo (17. März 2007)

nee! brauchste besucher?


----------



## Seldonus (17. März 2007)

Kannst's ja mal gaaaanz lieb beim GM probieren!^^

Aber mal ehrlich, du willst den Gilden-Namen ändern, nur weil's die Homepage schon gibt?
Nimm doch einfach www.name-server.de, oder ww.name-wow.de! Was gibt's da für ein Problem?


----------



## iggeblackmoore (17. März 2007)

> Aber mal ehrlich, du willst den Gilden-Namen ändern, nur weil's die Homepage schon gibt?
> Nimm doch einfach www.name-server.de, oder ww.name-wow.de! Was gibt's da für ein Problem?



so würde ich es auch machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (17. März 2007)

iggeblackmoore schrieb:


> so würde ich es auch machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gilde auflösen, neue gründen mit neuem Namen, so haben wir es auch gemacht.


----------



## Thoa (17. März 2007)

Wegen einer vergebenen Domain? Nee oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich würds mal einen Gamemaster Fragen wenn das soo ein Problem ist und wenn der nicht hilft.. na dann musst du wirklich auflösen und Neustarten. 

Es gibt aber wirklich genug Dinge die man machen könnte bei der Domain: gilde-name.de, name-wow.de oder einfach eine andere Endung kaufen .com / .org / .net.. Kostet ja eh alles nichts mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (18. März 2007)

Prima das mit dem com de eu at usw. gin bei unserm namen auch net.
wollten www.kota.eu/de/com  aber es ging net die seiten gibt es net aber ich konnt den Domain net benutzen. Also www.kota-wow.eu so einfach.


----------



## Seranus (18. März 2007)

Wie gesagt ich würds einfach beim GM versuchen der kann dir eventuell weiterhelfen, ausserdem find ich isses nich die welt nur wegen einer bereits vergebenen hp-domain den gildennamen ändern zu wollen kannst ja auch z.B www.diegilde"name".de nehmen oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TaZz (18. März 2007)

Also verstehe ich das richtig? Gehts euch nur um den Domain? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfcatcher (18. März 2007)

silencechaos schrieb:


> hallo und zwar ich hab folgendes problem ich hab mir eine gilde erstellt und wollte mal nachfragen ob ich den gildenname nachdem die gilde bereits besteht ändern kann . (www.ch4os.de)
> Würde mich über viele nachrichten freuen ( die mir vielleicht helfen können)
> 
> mfg silence




nein geht nicht ^^


----------

